# Cumbres and Toltec Scenic Railroad



## bobnabq (May 28, 2011)

*Chama excited to have train back to full steam soon*


----------



## Rail Freak (May 28, 2011)

Thanx!!!


----------



## the_traveler (May 30, 2011)

I was not aware of the fire. I'm glad it was repaired.





The C&T is a great narrow gauge ride, and should not be missed!



Another great ride is the D&S, another narrow gauge train and "just down the road" from Chama!


----------

